# Bellator FC 35



## dudeabides

Bellator 35
Date: Mar 05, 2011
Location: Lemoore, Calif.
Venue: Tachi Palace Hotel and Casino
Broadcast: MTV2

MAIN CARD

* Lyman Good vs. Chris Lozano (welterweight tourney quarterfinal)
* Dan Hornbuckle vs. Brent Weedman (welterweight tourney quarterfinal)
* Jay Hieron vs. Anthony Lapsley (welterweight tourney quarterfinal)
* Rich Hawn vs. Jim Wallhead (welterweight tourney quarterfinal)

PRELIMINARY CARD

* Champion Zoila Frausto vs. Karina Hallinan (non-title fight)
* Jamie Jara vs. Waachiim Spiritwolf
* Brandon Bender vs. Josh Herrick
* Jesus Castro vs. Paul Ruiz​


> Bellator Fighting Championships' fourth season kicks off March 5 at Tachi Palace Hotel and Casino in Lemoore, Calif., officials today announced.
> 
> The venue currently hosts Tachi Palace Fights events, and it also will play host to Bellator's second-ever event in California.
> 
> Although not announced by the organization, MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) has confirmed that Bellator's season-four shows, which air on MTV2, could shift their start times so they don't overlap with offerings from some-day UFC and Strikeforce events.
> 
> Bellator previously aired its shows on Thursday nights, first on ESPN Deportes and then as part of a deal with FOX Sports Net affiliates.
> 
> Season four is a 12-week season, and as with past seasons, the Chicago-based promotion will visit new locales each week.
> 
> "With our spectacular partnership with MTV2, MMA fans now have a place to watch Bellator live every Saturday night," Bellator Chairman and CEO Bjorn Rebney stated. "Our fourth season is absolutely loaded with talent, and I can’t wait to get the action started at Tachi Palace Hotel and Casino when we return to California on March 5."
> 
> As part of its debut in Lemoore, Tachi Palace Fights is expected to help Bellator book its preliminary-card lineup for Bellator 35.
> 
> Bellator's fourth season features eight-man tourneys in the featherweight, lightweight, welterweight and light-heavyweight divisions. Each winner gets $100,000 in total pay and a guaranteed title shot





> After suffering an undisclosed injury in training, Steve Carl (11-2 MMA, 2-1 BFC) has been forced to withdraw from Bellator Fighting Championships' upcoming welterweight tournament.
> 
> In his place steps ShoXC and King of the Cage veteran Anthony Lapsley (19-4 MMA, 1-0 BFC).
> 
> Bellator brass today announced the switch and confirmed that Lapsley will face Jay Hieron (19-4 MMA, 0-0 BFC) at Bellator 35, which takes place March 5 at the Tachi Palace Hotel and Casino in Lemoore, Calif., and airs on MTV2.
> 
> "While the Steve Carl injury was devastating to hear, I'm excited for the opportunity Anthony is getting with Bellator," Bellator CEO Bjorn Rebney stated in today's release.
> 
> Lapsley fought once under the Bellator banner in a May 2009 victory over Ryan Williams in the promotion's debut season. The victory launched Lapsley's current four-fight win streak, and his lone loss in his past eight official bouts came to recent UFC fighter Mike Guymon.
> 
> "Jay is actually a fighter I've always enjoyed watching, I just never thought I'd have the opportunity to fight him," Lapsley stated. "It's going to be a war because I'm going to make it a war. He's been on some big shows and fought some really tough guys, but it's my turn now."
> 
> For Hieron, his Bellator debut represents his first contest following what will be just more than 13 months on the sidelines following a two-fight stint under the Strikeforce banner.
> 
> Hieron, who has also fought under the UFC, WEC, Affliction and IFL banners, among others, carries a seven-fight win streak into the matchup. Four of the victories came via decision, while three were earned via first-round stoppage.


Link


----------



## kantowrestler

If I still got Mtv2 in my dorms I would still be hyped about this. But right now I'm kind've down cause Mtv2 isn't in my dorms anymore. Just the same it should be a good season!


----------



## dudeabides

They added the prelims to the card, can't wait for that WW tourney, and hope they show Frausto's fight even though it's on the prelims. Only their most exciting female fighter.



> Three additional preliminary-card bouts are now set for next month's season-opening Bellator 35 event.
> 
> As previously reported, a non-title fight between 115-pound champion Zoila Frausto (10-1 MMA, 4-0 BFC) and Karina Hallinan (3-4 MMA, 0-0 BFC) headlines the untelevised portion of the show.
> 
> Joining that bout are welterweights Waachiim Spiritwolf (8-7-1 MMA, 0-0 BFC) vs. Jamie Jara (29-8 MMA, 0-0 BFC), featherweights Josh Herrick (6-1 MMA, 0-0 BFC) vs. Brandon Bender (7-0 MMA, 0-0 BFC), and bantamweights Jesus Castro (0-0 MMA, 0-0 BFC) vs. Paul Ruiz (0-0 MMA, 0-0 BFC), MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) has confirmed with event sources.
> 
> Bellator 35, which kicks off the organization's fourth season, takes place March 5, and the main card airs on MTV2.
> 
> The Tachi Palace Hotel and Casino in Lemoore, Calif., plays host. The California venue also is home to Tachi Palace Fights, which assisted in booking the night's preliminary card.
> 
> Spiritwolf, a Strikeforce and KOTC vet, looks for his first win in four fights following a pair of losses and a recent no-contest (due to an eyepoke suffered in a Strikeforce Challengers 12 bout with Marius Zaromskis). He now meets Jara, a nine-year vet and longtime Gladiator Challenge fighter who saw an eight-fight win streak come to an end with a first-round knockout to Jay Silva at Tachi Palace Fights 7 in December.
> 
> Herrick, a Gladiator Challenge and PureCombat vet, looks for his fourth straight win when he meets Bender, whose five-year career has resulted in seven straight wins and six consecutive submission victories (all via chokes).
> 
> California-based fighters Castro and Ruiz, meanwhile, both make their pro debuts.
> 
> The latest Bellator 35 card now includes:
> 
> MAIN CARD
> 
> * Lyman Good vs. Chris Lozano (welterweight tourney quarterfinal)
> * Dan Hornbuckle vs. Brent Weedman (welterweight tourney quarterfinal)
> * Jay Hieron vs. Anthony Lapsley (welterweight tourney quarterfinal)
> * Rick Hawn vs. Jim Wallhead (welterweight tourney quarterfinal)
> 
> PRELIMINARY CARD
> 
> * Champion Zoila Frausto vs. Karina Hallinan (non-title fight)
> * Jamie Jara vs. Waachiim Spiritwolf
> * Brandon Bender vs. Josh Herrick
> * Jesus Castro vs. Paul Ruiz


www.mmajunkie.com


----------



## SigFig

And they signed Marlon Sandro!


----------



## kantowrestler

Speaking of Sandro, what is up with Sengoku releasing all their good fighters? First they release Santiago who is their middleweight champion. Now they release Sandro, why is that?


----------



## edlavis88

Tough break for Wallhead, he is a good fighter but Rick Hawn is a beast.

i'm gonna have to go with Hornbuckle, Hieron, Hawn and Good.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well Bellator has never been easy. They don't always get seeding correctly in this promotion. Granted they didn't get it worse than Strikeforce!


----------



## Wookie

I can't wait! It seems like it's been too long since Bellator fights were on.


----------



## kantowrestler

That's pretty much because it has been. The last fight card was in October so it's been nearly five months. That is how Bellator works!


----------



## Wookie

Probably the only drawback to their tournament style, other than that it's all good.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well they can fight in the meantime but most choose not to. Not to mention the fights have to be approved by Bellator. But yeah they have to go through up to three fights within a few weeks!


----------



## Chileandude

anybody else noticed that in the second round of the Good/Lozano fight, the clock disappeared at 10 seconds left and the buzzer rang like 3 seconds afterwards?


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah that is kind've weird.


----------

